# Game 11: Heat @ Hawks (11/18/09 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, November 18th, 2009 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Shavlik Randolph
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If we play like we did tonight then this is gonna be a beat down.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Maybe getting on the road is what we needed. No distractions, lets get to work.

Expect a bounce back from Wade. We REALLY need to get Beas going.

Is UD injured? I heard he hurt his shoulder.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I didnt notice him get injured :whoknows:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

It's on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

For playing like absolute garbage yesterday and barely even trying to rebound or defend. We BETTER bring it tonight.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If we play like we did last night, this isn't going to be pretty whatsoever.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We've played mostly bad basketball over the past 4-5 games. We really need to turn it around, tonight.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Why has James Jones only played a total of 10 minutes this entire season so far? What's going on there?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So UD did hurt his shoulder last night and will miss this game.



> "I took a pretty hard fall last night on the same shoulder, late in the game, when I went for the shot fake on Nick Collison and I came down right on my shoulder," Haslem said. "It was just something that I've been dealing with, but it got a little worse last night."
> 
> Haslem said he was advised to sit out.
> 
> "I would definitely play," he said. "But just talking to the trainers, it's probably not the right time to do something like that. I definitely would like to play. I would want to play, but you've got to be smart. You don't want it to be an issue longer that it needs to be."


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/miami-heat/sfl-miami-heat-haslem-s111809,0,1299405.story


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sknydave said:


> Why has James Jones only played a total of 10 minutes this entire season so far? What's going on there?


Defense always wins out over offense in this organization so Dorell has jumped him in the rotation.

But when the offense is struggling, or when teams at some point going back to the zone, we need to play him.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

With the way the Heat have been playing lately, it's looking pretty good for the Hawks. The only way I can see the Heat pulling this one out is if Wade goes bananas (again) and Beasley steps his game up and gets out of this slump.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley has PF all to himself this game. Let's hope for a repeat of what happened last year when UD was sidelined by injury.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I thought UD hurt himself.

Beas, dont let me down man!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We got this. Beasley will have 20+


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beas with the j to start. He shot that quickly and confidently. Good sign as he hesitates with the ball a lot.

So I guess Hawks fans will always boo Wade? What's the deal with that?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes Beas!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Haha, Beasley with 8 so far!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Our defense looks lazy, nobody wants to rotate


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley already at last night's total.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's picking up right where he left off.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley hitting his J, but looking really lackadaisical otherwise. Doesn't seem to be much energy out there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Q 3333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario 2 BEas!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice Chalmers drive-n-dish to Beas for the SLAMMA


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crawford...oh no


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Man, Beasley dunked that so easily, he obviously has great hops, he needs to use it more often


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Great look by Rio, good cut by Beas too. Here comes Crawford.....


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

So according to the Hawks announcers, Beasley is the youngest player in NBA history to have a 20/15 game in the playoffs. Game 6 last year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Beasley is on fire, killing us

LMAO at Zaza. Come on, you don't need to do that.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

SunSports is showing the Heat killers. Ben Gordon, JR Smith, Crawford and Mo Williams.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

there u go Wade


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Why did Woodson take out Horford? Man I don't get this guy.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Shavlik Randolph sighting


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-23 Hawks after 1

Good qtr for Mike.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Is Nique auditioning for a Heat job? STFU talking about the opponent


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, nice block by Joel.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This team absolutely cannot rebound


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

James Jones sighting.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What's up with our JJ's shoes?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cookie is sizzlin'

Let's hope he keeps it up.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Pretty jumper from Cook


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Jace said:


> What's up with our JJ's shoes?


White on the outside, black on the inside, makes a weird effect when he's walking.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shavlik vs. Zaza


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Remember how f'd up Pachulias face was last year in the playoffs? lol


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Too much head down dribbling by Arroyo there


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

myst said:


> White on the outside, black on the inside, makes a weird effect when he's walking.


I guess he wasn't sure whether we'd be wearing black or white shoes tonight.

I remember when there was a popular pair of shoes like these back in the day (mid-90s?). I think they were Reeboks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What happened before that Arroyo jumper?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

ATLien said:


> Is Nique auditioning for a Heat job? STFU talking about the opponent


Haha, I was about to say that I love this away team broadcast treatment but wtf must the Hawks fans think.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jj 3!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

James Jones and Cook on the floor, Wade should be out there with them right now


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah where the hell has James Jones been...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Haha, I was about to say that I love this away team broadcast treatment but wtf must the Hawks fans think.


Are they only talking about the Heat?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice flop by Shavlik. He should have learned to do that well at Duke


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Arroyo looks soooo pissed at Cook taking his PG handling from him! But I love it. Cook's handle the last couple of games has been insane. He could legitimately play PG now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very good minutes by 5 of our bench players. Starters should come back in after the timeout.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heated said:


> Yeah where the hell has James Jones been...


Apparently we think he can only play against the Hawks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Apparently we think he can only play against the Hawks.


Didnt JJ shoot 50% from 3 in that series? Crazy how he went from finally playing without favoring the wrist, to out of the lineup the beginning of next season, even though we made no big changes to that position.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Even if we're a defensive organization Spo has to reward guys like James Jones with playing time to show that offense is important. We can't struggle on offense the way we do and have the coach stick his head in the sand like it's not a problem.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Has Wade passed to Beasley once? He damn sure hasn't assisted him once.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade needs to stop wearing them Jordan's. It's a curse.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley wide open at the three-point-line, but Arroyo looks him off and posts up a double-teamed Richardson. Smart.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Arroyo dribbles WAY too much


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This team plays such selfish basketball. They're probably all out for stats to earn their next contracts.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Get Chalmers in, Im not liking Arroyo's minutes tonight


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Have you guys liked a single shot Wade has taken? The dunk doesn't count. He isn't even passing, he's chucking horribly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awesome play by Smith


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Have you guys liked a single shot Wade has taken? The dunk doesn't count. He isn't even passing, he's chucking horribly.


No. I wouldn't mind this slump so much if it looked like he was trying to still make a positive impact.

Are you serious right now?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Do these *** holes know how to move the ball around at all?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Look at that, I still hate the Hawks and their showboating ways.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeez, Wade is awful again tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Despite the opponent I didn't think Wade/the HEAT would play this poorly two nights in a row.

At least Beasley has looked better, but you can't go up like that knowing Josh Smith is right behind you unless you're trying to embarrass yourself whilst adding to his highlight reel.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley got fouled by Horford for no call. That was some bull****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man we suck!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my. Let's just hand them the ball each time up the court.

Either that or chuck threes. We're not even looking for other shots.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

SMH @ Beasley getting his lunch money taken by Josh Smith again and again. Thats the reason i say he needs to bulk up significantly


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers is the king of making 30 mistakes in a row.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Bad freakin shot. he didnt even get his feet set yet. Just rushing the damn shot


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley..

GRAB A ****ING REBOUND OVER JOSH SMITH FOR ONCE


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade needs to get ****ing benched holy ****. What is he doing just chucking up bad shots. Never thought id see the day.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Lets just pack it up. The Heat should be embarrassed with the effort they have showed this week.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, an easy basket for us. Amazing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow this team has no chance when Wade looks like this. I can't remember the last time (including last night's game) where he had the ball and didn't bobble it a couple times. He looks a step slow and like he hasn't been practicing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at Mike Bibby beating every one of our players down the court...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pathetic 2nd quarter...just pathetic


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Intruder said:


> SMH @ Beasley getting his lunch money taken by Josh Smith again and again. Thats the reason i say he needs to bulk up significantly


He got one block and Beasley was fouled on the shot before by Horford.

The starters came back in and started pouting when their selfish shots weren't falling.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm about to pop a blood vessel looking at the effort of these losers. What a disgrace. Way to be professional.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We should have left the 5 bench players in if the starters were gonna play that pathetically in the final 6 minutes of the quarter.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade should just sit out the second half if he doesn't feel like playing. Look at his face, zero emotion, nothing. You would think the third straight performance like this would light a fire under him, but nope. At least get a frustration T or something dude.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> Pathetic 2nd quarter...just pathetic


Honestly. I don't understand why our defense always has to crumble when our offense falls apart.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Honestly. I don't understand why our defense always has to crumble when our offense falls apart.


This is it. Their shots aren't falling and they're pouting.

This is the time of year that we always replace a starter in the lineup. Rasual, Posey, Beasley...more that I'm sure I'm forgetting. Always around this time. Q needs to be benched for DQ.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Adam said:


> He got one block and Beasley was fouled on the shot before by Horford.
> 
> The starters came back in and started pouting when their selfish shots weren't falling.


I'm talking about when Josh was posting him up. Beasley would be much better with an additional 15 lbs of muscle


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> This is it. Their shots aren't falling and they're pouting.
> 
> This is the time of year that we always replace a starter in the lineup. Rasual, Posey, Beasley...more that I'm sure I'm forgetting. Always around this time. Q needs to be benched for DQ.


Totally, and yes: Dorell-for-Penny the XX year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beas got Smith back!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

About time Beasley takes a rebound from Q. The reverse happens way too often. Just snatch that **** from all your teammates Beas, those are your boards.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Somebody woke them up in the locker room (probably Haslem)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beas almost always short-arms those close jumpers


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

myst said:


> Somebody woke them up in the locker room (probably Haslem)


Haslem took one look at that Spoo offense and broke another clipboard. Hope he burned the rest of the playbook along with it.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Smith had a foot in the circle!!! bull****


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like Q may have to be replaced.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Damn, Q's arms look huge, he really bulked up


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hate Smith so much.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Josh Smith with a technical, HA, nothing changes


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Come on Josh, implode. You know you want to


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

myst said:


> Smith had a foot in the circle!!! bull****


Beas started the move in the lower defensive box.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nique must have Wade's GQ cover hanging in his bedroom.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beas needs to watch out here, he cannot get his 4th this quarter


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice block by Cook.

How was that Chalmers drive not a foul? Holy ****


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What a ridiculous sequence


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cook had a beastly block. And you know what? Nobody gives him credit for his play. This dude held down LeBron last season. He can play SF.

Wade needs to chill with the ****ing retarded shots.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That's the second bull**** no call on Horford. Come on.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to see a low-post move from Beas.

Great, he gets his fourth and turns his ankle.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why do the Hawks complain so much? They are getting most of the calls!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, Smith hit Beasley. Should have been an and1. Whatever, I'm done with the officiating. Not going to comment on it anymore.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What a stupid foul Mike, I knew that **** would happen


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike seems to play best when he knows UD isnt playing.

Too bad he picked up that 4th foul. Now he's done til the 4th.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beasley definitely plays better when he knows he is getting those minutes. There is no dispute about that.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The worst part is I think Beasley is the one that took the foul when Q got injured.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I would like to see Jeff Teague in a ladybug outfit. That must have been pretty funny.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What is with Wade's shot selection. Totally a-typical.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade needs to do something here with Beas on the bench now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

how the **** is that a blocking call!?!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, I try not to complain about the refs, but that was a bull**** call on JO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade 3333333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Every time we stop them on a drive they hit a three.

Nice answer by Cook.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I am so tired of Josh Smith jumping over our soft *** frontcourt for offensive rebounds


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why did Wade leave Johnson completely unguarded on that three?


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Who the hell is that center playng for the Heat? White dude


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> I am so tired of Josh Smith jumping over our soft *** frontcourt for offensive rebounds


He does it to everyone. He abused Greg Oden and Pryzbilla the other night and Pryzbilla frequently leads the league in rebound rate.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Another stupid shot by Wade. Why don't you answer them by driving to the hole for once this game?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Intruder said:


> Who the hell is that center playng for the Heat? White dude


Shavlik Randolph.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Anybody else have league pass? I honestly want Eddie House's son to get lost down a well somewhere. Annoying commercial is annoying.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah. I'm now down for the man in my avatar to start. Under-sized, shmunder-shized. They said it about Dwyane too.

Oh [email protected]'s "jagged thumb nail". That might explain some stuff.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Q out for the rest of the game. Big minutes for DQ down the stretch today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Does it get worse on offense than what we have at PF and C right now? Holy ****...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Shavlik is worse than Joel around the basket, what was that ****?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Randolph makes Jor-El look like David Robinson.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shavlik Randolph needs to sit. On a plane going back to wherever he's from. Joel should be playing back-up 4 with Jamal Magloire seeing some court time.e


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This screen-heavy offense just does not work without JO on the floor.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Randolph you bum.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Finally Wade, just dive head first into the basket from now on


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

wtf are you dong Arroyo? Wow.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Arroyo are you ****ing kidding me


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

My god the refs suck


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, are you kidding me?! STUPID FOUL.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

79-72 Atlanta after 3

Very good 3rd for the Heat yet still down 7.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok, 3rd quarter over. I never want to see Shavlik and Joel on the court at the same time ever again.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Ok, 3rd quarter over. I never want to see Shavlik and Joel on the court at the same time ever again.


Shavlik is only spelling Beas at the 4. When UD comes back he will probably be deactivated.

I guess Jor-El has not gotten any practice at the 4 because Spo didn't go with Magloire at the 5 and have Anthony backup Beasley tonight. I still can't imagine Jor-El and Magloire being worse than Jor-El and Randolph.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, I just mean I want Beas/JO to play the entire 4th.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Spo you ****ing idiot. You can't seriously start the 4th quarter with this lineup. You stubborn *******.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel needs to quit this multiple-illegal-screen-per-game thing.

And I want to see Wade on the floor with Cook-Jones.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Shavlik is the definition of scrub. LOL

Anthony isn't a bad guy tho


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Unreal, Wade isn't even playing. Arroyo-Cook-JJ-Randolph-Joel on the floor.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I am going to freak out

How can Spo possibly put this lineup out there on the floor? What the **** are you doing?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Spo is like that guy who beats the spread a few times and thinks he has mastered gambling. He will go too long with this scrub lineup I guarantee it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spoo rides the short bus to games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our beginning of the 4th quarter lineup strikes again.

We just cannot continue start the most important quarter which such horrible lineups.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He could have pulled the plug with it just an 8 point deficit but nope. He had to stretch it to 11.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Are we done yet Erik?

What more do you need to see?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That extra 1:43 without an NBA player on the floor was crucial Spo.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Arroyo has been so bad this game. Worse than anything Quinn EVER did.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beas in for Randolph.

Arroyo senses his time is near and rushes a stupid jumper.

Joel has two weak hands.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Pass it back out Joel, please know your role. At least we got bailed out by that charge.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Im pretty sure that was a blocking foul. Make up call for the back-to-back offensive foul calls on the home team, but why for our best player's 5th foul?

I swear...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Everyone in the building knew Beasley was going left. Leave him in Spo.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Defender impeding his progress the entire way, riding his hip. Weak ****.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

10 bucks says Beasley never gets back in the game despite being sat to prevent fouling out.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Beas scored 12 points in the first scorer! You are losing! At this point, Spo has to trust Beas not to pick up a stupid foul, you need offense


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo took Beasley out, I give up. The man just has no idea. You can't "save" a player with a 12 point deficit and 8:55 to go! You need your best players out on the floor just to MAKE the comeback, much less assume it will happen and have a meaningful game to insert Beasley in where foul conservation might actually matter.

This is just basic basketball logic. It's not that difficult.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade was so eager to post up Shavlik Randolph inside he missed the defender waiting to easily pick off the past.

The start of this season was a tease.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Spoo was completely outcoached by freaking Mike Woodson. How pathetic is that? Woodson got to rest his starters against Jor-El, Randolph, and Arroyo and now he brings them back as soon as Wade gets back in.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Adam said:


> He does it to everyone. He abused Greg Oden and Pryzbilla the other night and Pryzbilla frequently leads the league in rebound rate.


Thats not saying much. Oden is soft


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I can literally hear ATLien laughing every time Shavlik Randolph screws us over. This is comical.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What was the point of even taking Beas out? At least he put all the starters back in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Spo took Beasley out, I give up. The man just has no idea. You can't "save" a player with a 12 point deficit and 8:55 to go! You need your best players out on the floor just to MAKE the comeback, much less assume it will happen and have a meaningful game to insert Beasley in where foul conservation might actually matter.
> 
> This is just basic basketball logic. It's not that difficult.


Honestly. Let's wait til the game is out of reach to put back in tonight's best player.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Intruder said:


> Oden is soft


He's #2 in the league in rebound rate. If that's soft then I bet everyone wishes they were soft.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Adam said:


> I can literally hear ATLien laughing every time Shavlik Randolph screws us over. This is comical.


I'm sure the people there ar elaughing. i was supposed to be at that game. My hookup at Phillips arena failed me this time


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Adam said:


> He's #2 in the league in rebound rate. If that's soft then I bet everyone wishes they were soft.


Dude is garbage so far. If I had to pick between Oden and Noah RIGHT NOW Noah would win by a landslide


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beasley owes us 3 points with that pathetic rebound.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow O'Neal is looking really good all of the sudden


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

myst said:


> Beasley owes us 3 points with that pathetic rebound.


He usually has a hard time dealing with athletic PF's. Thats why i say he should bulk up a little


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beas just has poor rebounding fundamentals. He needs to learn how to position himself and use his athleticism to his advantage. He also mistimes a lot of rebounds for some reason and tends to jump too early.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow that was a soft foul call on JO. He was just running next to the dude reaching at the ball, little to no contact. Worthy of a sixth foul somehow though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smart move re-inserting Crawford by Woodson. Definitely need to punch up those offensive numbers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This one pretty much all falls on Wade I hate to say. If he has a typical game, not a lot to ask for after three stinkers, we're at least in this one until the end.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade has been trying his hardest to break his 20 point game streak. Maybe this will motivate him to put in some work.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo needs to feel a little heat from the fans and media about his lineup shenanigans. I don't mean fire him, because he is still a good young coach and there is nobody better to replace him, but he has basically been Riley's little untouchable so far.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I would give the nod to Beas for POTG, despite being hampered by fouls. 21 and 9 ain't too shabby.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Beas just has poor rebounding fundamentals. He needs to learn how to position himself *and use his athleticism to his advantage. * He also mistimes a lot of rebounds for some reason and tends to jump too early.


What athleticism?

His game is more based on skills. Which he has a lot of. Most PF's would kill for his skill set. But when it comes to athleticism he doesnt have a whole lot by NBA standards


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beas can jump out of the gym, he just has no idea how to use his body and is extremely clumsy for some reason. Did you see that one play where he fell on defense and literally went head over heels? There was no reason for that at all, most of this board could have fallen a little more efficiently, gathered themselves, and jumped right back up quicker than that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley does have some pretty good athleticism, but it's as if he's never learned to apply it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Intruder said:


> What athleticism?
> 
> His game is more based on skills. Which he has a lot of. Most PF's would kill for his skill set. But when it comes to athleticism he doesnt have a whole lot by NBA standards


He may not always show it but he is very athletic.

If there's one bright spot in this game it was Beasley getting on track. He had a good game on both ends of the court.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Beasley did have a really good game, though I am surprised he finished with 9 rebounds. I thought he had less, he must've went on a tear when I went away.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

le sigh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ATLien said:


> Beasley did have a really good game, though I am surprised he finished with 9 rebounds. I thought he had less, he must've went on a tear when I went away.


In the second half he decided to make an appearance under the basket.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Intruder said:


> What athleticism?
> 
> His game is more based on skills. Which he has a lot of. Most PF's would kill for his skill set. But when it comes to athleticism he doesnt have a whole lot by NBA standards


No athleticism my ***!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70ttB8P0lT4

If Spo let him go back to playing the way he did in college Mike would be pretty f'n sick! At the end of the day the leash hasnt gone anywhere and the only difference is that Mike is starting. He isnt allowed to close and Spo still has him playing mostly on the perimeter.

Mike plays soft because his balls are in Spo's desk!


----------

